# where to tie off on front of honda crv



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

i have a 2007 honda crv and nowhere to tie a kayak to on the front except for plastic bumper. they give you a nicely located hook on the rear for tie down,but nothing up front?


----------



## Rocknut (Apr 17, 2015)

I use something like these on my subaru
https://www.dickssportinggoods.com/...MIgobmg-f12QIVVbnACh2cCAn9EAQYAyABEgITKfD_BwE


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

Sweet .thanx


----------



## whitey7 (Aug 20, 2014)

I had an 06 crv, and I used the same loops that Rocknut mentioned. Worked great


----------



## M R DUCKS (Feb 20, 2010)

nice share Rocknut !


----------



## Rocknut (Apr 17, 2015)

here they are at work on my subaru


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Should be some sort of tow hook on that thing you could tie off from


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

I made a version of this myself.
https://www.dickssportinggoods.com/p/-16ygruqcklpsxxxxxpas--1/16ygruqcklpsxxxxxpas

I just took an old strap, tied a bunch of knots in it, threw some duct tape around those knots, and then I just close it under my hood.


----------



## reyangelo (May 28, 2014)

I use the Thule Hood Loop Strap 529 from Amazon. I placed these originally on my Honda Fit (which I no longer own) and have a upgraded blue pair on my Subaru Outback. I placed them on about two years ago and never took them off. I usually only use them when I am going somewhere with my Kayak that I know I will be hitting 65mph+ on the road. Together with the NRS J-hook Tie-down straps my kayak remains stable from front-to-back.


----------

